# New to me Skiff- Sabalo 16



## touimet (Mar 11, 2014)

Looks sharp man and the side console is mint. Whats it powered with?


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Its got a 2006 Etec 50, also Lenco tabs


----------



## dawsonwl (Aug 3, 2010)

that hull looks exactly like a Hobie Power Skiff...


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

Interesting boat, is there under gunnel rod storage


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes, its got some on the left side.
Took the wife and 2 sons into the freshwater on Saturday, ran great with 2 adults and 2 teenagers on it!!!! 
Took the dog to the sandbar yesterday with it. Lovin the new skiff!!!


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

Great looking little skiffs, I'd love to see them up close


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Very cool looking boat. Keep us posted on your slim trips


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2018)

No way! I bought a Sabalo 16 ft skiff about a month ago. I've owned a Hobie Power Skiff before. The Sabalo 16 is in a class by itself in comparison with the HPS. I haven't spoken to anyone who owned one before - except the seller. It's powered with a 50HP Yamaha. I'm going to replace the rub rail. I figured I'd install sea deck or an equivalent on the floor in the middle. I'm also considering a micro jacker and power pole. Do you have any tips or recommendations given your experience with this bat?


----------

